# Verslavingen > Roken >  Champix werkt dus echt!

## janjul

Bij deze even een berichtje van een persoon die meer dan 25 jaar veel rookte.
Ik kon me niet voorstellen dat ik ooit van het roken af zou komen, echt niet.
Toch hinderde het me dat ik het wel deed, je vergiftigt toch jezelf langzaam.
Dus nu bij de huisarts champix gehaald, hulp van de praktijkondersteuner en niet te geloven: ik ben er echt klaar mee.
Voor mij geen sigaretten meer en dat zonder dat ik tegen de muren opvloog en onuitstaanbaar was.
Ik ben nu 4 weken rookvrij en ik taal er niet meer naar.
Het medicijn heeft bijwerkingen (kan voor iedereen anders zijn), maar het enige dat ik er van gemerkt heb is dat ik wat meer droomde en wat minder zin in eten had. Dus eigenlijk een voordeel, aangezien ik bang was om aan te komen. Integendeel, 2 kg eraf en rookvrij!
Overleg goed met je arts, want het blijven medicijnen, maar zelfs met AD's erbij (ik slik seroxat) is het een geweldige manier om te stoppen.
Ik kan het iedereen aanraden, doe het nu, want in januari wordt het uit het zorgpakket gehaald. Pak je kans, net als ik deed.
succes

----------


## nooitmeerroken

Mooi Janjul dat je gestopt bent met een medicijn, maar vergeet niet dat de meeste medicijnstoppers vaak weer opnieuw beginnen omdat zij de belangrijkste verslaving niet hebben aangepakt, en dat is de psychische afhankelijkheid! Dat is namelijk waar roken voor 99.9% uit bestaat. Dat los je niet op met een pilletje van de farmacie. En de artsen hebben echt totaal geen verstand van stoppen met roken, net zo min als ze verstand hebben van , voeding, sport, en vitaminen. Ik hoop overigens echt dat je voorgoed gestopt bent hoor.

----------


## sietske763

@ janjul,
ik lees dat je ook AD gebruikt,
nortrilen is een TC AD en verminderd ook rookafhankelijkheid,
het fijne zou dus zijn dat je dan geen 2 soorten pillen hoeft en.........nortrilen wordt gewoon vergoedt als AD, dus ook volgend jaar.
zyban is ook een anti rook middel in 150 mg en is ook een AD, in de AD dosering heet het welbutrin, dus scheelt ook pillen en wordt ook altijd vergoedt.
heb dit zelf een poosje geslikt en rookte bijna niet meer....terwijl het geen stoppoging was.

----------


## nooitmeerroken

Toch typisch dat de farmaceuten iedereen steeds maar weer aan al die pillen kunnen krijgen......*rookte bijna niet meer*.....sorry hoor....

----------


## sietske763

mag ik miss doen wat ik zelf wil...........
ik erger me al een behoorlijke tijd aan je!
laat een ander!

en de groeten erbij............!!

----------


## sietske763

trouwens...........dit is ook een informatieve site, dus mag janjul zijn ervaring delen wat hij bij champix ervaart,
dus miss is dit voor een ander wel een oplossing.
niemand kan veroordelend gedrag vertonen omdat iemand op een andere wijze stopt dan jouw manier (het beruchte boekje)
en mijn post over nortrilen was voor janjul..............dus miss beter lezen...........

----------


## nooitmeerroken

Oeps wat een lange teentjes! Ik snap ook wel dat iedereen zelf moet beslissen of hij gevaarlijke pillen gaat slikken, maar ik heb gewoon een *gruwelijke* hekel aan die pillenfabrikanten die miljarden verdienen aan de rookverslaving terwijl ze weten dat die pil niets oplost. Er zullen misschien best mensen zijn die er voorgoed mee zijn geholpen, maar het merendeel komt door die troep echt niet van zijn rookverslaving. En ja,ik weet het...de waarheid is......

----------


## sietske763

er zijn mensen die AD nodig hebben.............
als je dat dan toch moet slikken kan je dus beter een AD nemen(als t bij je past) waar een rookverslaving ook van weggaat.
dat was alles wat ik bedoelde in die post.........want dat scheelt pillen slikken!!!!!dus wordt de pillenindustrie juist NIET gespekt
en daar reageerde je beslist niet reeel op!
en nee..............heb echt geen lange tenen, maar vind sommige postst van jou niet erg vriendelijk.....je roept soms zelfs mensen ter verantwoording en daar is deze site niet voor en van mij mag je gelijk hebben hoor............ik vind nl ook dat ik gelijk heb,
want ik probeer ook op deze wijze mensen minder pillen te laten slikken........

----------


## nooitmeerroken

Ik wil even duidelijk hebben dat ik het niet over AD's heb maar over Zyban en Champix. Er zijn echt vele kwalijke gevallen bij van b.v psychoses, angstaanvallen en ja.. zelfs sterfgevallen door het gebruik van deze zogenaamde antirookpillen!!

----------


## sietske763

maar............zyban is in een hogere dosering een AD!!!!nl; wellbutrin.
en dat was mede mijn info naar janjul.
over champix heb ik geen mening geuit.

----------


## nooitmeerroken

Ja daar heb je idd gelijk in. Kun je nagaan wat voor middel die pillendraaiers rokers aansmeren om de behoefte aan roken te doen verminderen! Ik ben trouwens nieuwsgierig of Janjul nog steeds gestopt is..........!!!!!!

----------


## mir1976

Ik vind iedereen die gestopt is met roken een kei. Met of zonder hulpmiddelen, het is toch een rot gewoonte waar je van af moet. En de een doet dat met en de ander zonder maar het moet toch in je koppie goed zitten om het vol te houden. Ik zelf ben nu 4 weken gestopt met behulp van pleisters en voel me daar goed bij. Mijn man is nu 6 weken gestopt zonder hulpmiddel en dat gaat ook goed. Je moet het echt willen. Mijn man en ik hebben zo wie zo een goede stok achter de deur want er is kort geleden lichte copd ontdekt en het advies was duidelijk. Stoppen met roken zo dat zijn longen stabiel blijven.Ik wil hiermee niet zeggen dat het zonder problemen gaat want er zijn toch die moeilijke momenten ee. Maar we blijven vol houden en wens iedereen succes.

----------


## nooitmeerroken

Jij vertaald eigenlijk precies waar het om gaat en wat ik duidelijk probeer te maken. Roken is op de eerste plaats geen gewoonte maar een verslaving. En probeer het stoppen niet vol te houden maar ga gewoon lekker leven. Een leven zonder sigaret hoef je namelijk niet vol te houden want er valt niets vol te houden. M.a.w. als je niet begrijpt dat roken slechts een ordinaire drugsverslaving is en niets anders voor je doet dan die verslaving in stand houden zul je dus altijd trek in de sigaret blijven houden. Ik probeer hier dus mensen te overtuigen dat je eerst de rookverslaving moet ontrafelen voordat je op een eenvoudige manier kunt stoppen. De meeste rokers kiezen allemaal voor de makkelijke maar verkeerde manier en denken dat ze door middel van een pleistertje of een pilletje van de jarenlange rookverslaving af kunnen komen. Heel soms lukt dat, maar dat heeft in 99% van de gevallen met de persoon zelf te maken en niet met die nicotinepleisters. Je moet juist van die nicotine af en vooral niet in de vorm van pleisters weer tot je gaan nemen. Het is gewoon heel typisch dat mensen die met de zogenaamde hulpmiddelen stoppen allemaal over volhouden praten en ook vaak weer terugvallen in hun verslaving. Het klinkt misschien betweterig maar zo bedoel ik het echt niet. In mijn vorige post heb ik gevraagd of Janjul die met Champix is gestopt nog steeds gestopt is, en je ziet dat er geen reactie komt. ik heb op heel veel forums posts van mensen gezien die met pillen ed zijn gestopt, maar na 1 of 2 posts zie je er nooit iets meer van. Investeer in jezelf en in je gezondheid, ga naar de bieb en lees gratis een goed boek over stoppen met roken. Je zult zien dat je tot een ander inzicht komt en die giftige pleisters en pillen in de prullenbak kunt gooien.....en nog belangrijker voorgoed stoppen met de rookverslaving.

*IK HOOP NATUURLIJK WEL DAT HET JOU EN JE MAN LUKT OP DEZE MANIER, HET IS ALLEEN MIJN MENING EN ERVARING!!!!*

----------


## sietske763

miss is janjul wel erg druk en kan hij niet reageren..........
of hij is dit gezeur gewoon zat!!

----------


## mir1976

goed antwoord Sietske! Ik sluit me helemaal bij jou aan. En ter info. Ik heb twee jaar geleden het boekje stoppen met roken van allen carr gelezen en gestopt maar ben na twee weken weer gaan roken. Dit was zonder pleisters. Je moet het gewoon echt zelf willen en achter staan. Maar wel blijven genieten van het leven met of zonder sigaret. Ieder mens bepaalt zelf op welke manier hij of zij dat wil of doet en dat geldt voor alles in het leven.

----------


## sietske763

@ mir,
er zitten hier 2 personen op ant rook sites en ze blijven drammen en ter verantwoording roepen, zoals bv nu jan jul omdat hij nog niet gereageerd heeft....
en iedereen moet van hun met ""hun boekje"" stoppen, anders gebeurt het niet goed,
ik vind het onderhand op reclame lijken....
maar ik ga ze vanaf nu beide negeren...........
je ziet wel aan dit topic dat ze niet eens goed lezen, ik moet 2 x uitleggen dat zyban een AD is,
meerdere zijn onderhand echt zat van hun!!!
en ik doe gewoon wat ik zelf wil, en kom soms op voor de mindere partij!

----------


## mir1976

Een goede discussie moet kunnen maar dat moet je niet iemand anders zijn wil op gaan leggen want dan word het nooit een leuke goede discussie, zoals hun doen over dat boekje.Een mening geven mag maar respecteer iemand anders zijn mening dan ook. Maar ik merk dat je hier met allerlei soort mensen te meken krijgt dus ook met zulke! De "reclame" werkt nog niet goed genoeg voor mij in ieder geval. Ik laat het hier maar bij en ben blij dat ik gestopt ben met roken met pleisters!

----------


## sietske763

tja............en weet je..............je kan niet IN iemands leven kijken, bv waarom hij/zij nog rookt.
ik heb een reden dat ik rook en ik vind dat ik die mening ook mag hebben.
verder wens ik je heel veel succes in je ""niet rokers"" leven!!
mvg,
sietske

----------


## Ilse34

Ik ben succesvol gestopt met pleisters.
Daarvoor geprobeerd met Allen Carr, zyban, kauwgom, op karakter.
ben ondertussen al 9 jaar gestopt.
en totaal geen zin om ooit nog te roken.
Je moet vooral zelf willen!!!

----------


## mir1976

Dit doet me goed om te lezen dat je al 9 jaar gestopt bent mbv pleisters. Dat is een goede stimulans voor mij om dat ook te gaan halen. Ik ben nu 5 weken gestopt en ben daar al heel blij mee maar zou willen dat het al een paar jaar was zodat die moeilijke momenten die ik nu af en toe wel heb al minder zijn. Ik heb vooral moeite als ik s nachts niet kan slapen, want voor heen ging ik altijd naar beneden een sigaret doen en nu kan dat niet. Ik blijf dus ook maar gewoon op bed liggen tot ik uiteindelijk in slaap val. Ik probeer iedere x dat ik het moeilijk heb maar te denken dat die momenten voorbij gaan, maar soms valt het niet mee!

----------


## Ilse34

Ik herken het:
ik had dat ook, een sigaret na het eten, een sigaret als ik de auto uitstap, een sigaret bji het telefoneren, en plots niets meer. Heel vreemd in het begin.
Ik wou in het begin ook altijd dat ik al langer gestopt was. Heb je toch meer zekerheid dat je er echt vanaf bent. 
Veel succes.

----------


## mir1976

Heel erg bedankt en laat over een paar maanden weer wel weten hoe het dan gaat. die zekerheid wil ik ook!

groetjes Mir

----------

